

Google's App Engine: Aiming At Facebook, Not Amazon - dbreunig
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/4/google_s_appengine_aiming_at_facebook_not_google

======
brlewis
That's the most insightful thing I've read about app engine yet.

~~~
dbreunig
It's really spot on. It shows that what they're trying to do is build extra
functionality on top of Google services. It is the closest step towards a
Google desktop yet. It's like issuing an SDK for your OS.

